# Jetty Konfiguration mehrere Handler?



## muckelzwerg (13. Mai 2011)

Ich habe hier Jetty embedded am Laufen. Ich kann sowohl eigene Handler 
Jetty/Tutorial/Embedding Jetty - Eclipsepedia
als auch Webapp Contexts 
Jetty/Tutorial/Embedding Jetty - Eclipsepedia
erfolgreich verwenden.
Aber wie bringe ich jetzt beides zusammen? Es gibt diese Context Handler Collection, aber das scheint nicht das Richtige zu sein.
Ich möchte einen Context hosten, der im Wesentlichen eine einzelne Seite mit etwas Javascript beinhaltet.
Und dann will ich an eine bestimmte URL einen eigenen, internen Handler binden, um damit bestimmte Aufrufe entegenzunehmen.

Gibt mir jemand einen Schubs? Vermutlich ist es gar nicht so schwer.


----------



## HoaX (16. Mai 2011)

Was an Jetty/Tutorial/Embedding Jetty - Configuring a Context Handler Collection verstehst du nicht/funktioniert nicht? Zur Not musst halt deinen Code zeigen.


----------



## muckelzwerg (16. Mai 2011)

Das Beispiel passt nicht. Dort werden Servlet und Webapp kombiniert.
Für den abgeleiteten AbstractHandler funktioniert das so nicht. Ich hab es inzwischen aber hinbekommen. 
So zum Beispiel:

```
ContextHandlerCollection contexts = new ContextHandlerCollection();
ContextHandler c1 = contexts.addContext("/test", "");
c1.setHandler(new HelloWorld());
		
ResourceHandler r1 = new ResourceHandler();
r1.setResourceBase("pfad zur webapp");
ContextHandler c2 = contexts.addContext("/test2", "");
c2.setHandler(r1);

server.setHandler(contexts);
...
```


----------

